

CIO's #1 cloud choice: App Engine - richardw
http://intacct.blogspot.com/2010/10/new-morgan-stanley-research-cloud.html

======
richardw
To be honest I would have thought EC2 would be way in the lead. Azure is still
only beginning to kickstart the marketing machine.

